# Eating your kill



## WATERLOO (Oct 9, 2003)

After seeing the thread about 6 Bluebills..do all of you eat divers.
If so..how about sharing a recipe.
I don't even shoot 'em , because I don't like to eat them.
Maybe for some reason,by the time they get to South Carolina, something has changed in their diet or something.
Can't make a Sharptail taste good either.


----------



## Feathers (Oct 27, 2011)

Cut em in half Marinade them with Italian dressing teriyaki or your favorite marinade for a few hours wrap em in bacon and throw em on the grill. Delicious!

I've seen guys shoot ruddies and spoonies! How u make those taste, I have no idea.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Feathers said:


> Cut em in half Marinade them with Italian dressing teriyaki or your favorite marinade for a few hours wrap em in bacon and throw em on the grill. Delicious!
> 
> I agree charcoal BBQ is the only way, do not forget the smoking chips


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

i don't know how most feel, but i'll take a bluebill or a canvasback over just about any duck....every time. I'm not much of a diver hunter but when i shoot a can, that bugger gets set off to teh side...gets a little special treatment and put on my plate for dinner.

when we come to nodak, we shoot a lot of ducks, but man we eat it in EVERYTHING. breakfast, lunch and dinner. Fortunately my crew loves duck. I think we have our meals planned out for each morning and night long before we get there. Probably my favorite is stir frying it with some onions and green peppers and making duck burritos with a little sour cream on it wrapped in nice big softshell.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

All ducks taste the same. Cook a diver just like a Mallard or teal. Taking time into consideration of course.


----------



## WATERLOO (Oct 9, 2003)

I've used each of your recipes...all very good, but I'm not kidding, the divers down here taste different.
I'm bringing a few guys in mid October and I'll kill ,cook and eat a diver.
Maybe they'll taste better up there
Doesn't make much sense though.
BTW..my 13 year old son is coming up for the first time,along with my 3 legged dog....I'm pumped


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They taste just like any other duck. I just pluck them and roast them. I have even told people(people that said they would never eat divers because they taste bad) they were mallards when I fixed them and they couldn't tell the difference. Taste is all in people's heads.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

The ducks up here eat lots of fresh water shrimp. Most sloughs are full of them and everything from ducks to fish are FAT!



WATERLOO said:


> I've used each of your recipes...all very good, but I'm not kidding, the divers down here taste different.
> I'm bringing a few guys in mid October and I'll kill ,cook and eat a diver.
> Maybe they'll taste better up there
> Doesn't make much sense though.
> BTW..my 13 year old son is coming up for the first time,along with my 3 legged dog....I'm pumped


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

peperoni sticks.


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

I think the most important thing with bluebills is eat them fresh, don't freeze them if you can help it. Also when grilling, DO NOT OVERCOOK. You still want them to be pink in the middle. A jalpeno in the middle with cream cheese in the middle and bacon wrapped is the way to go.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Hard to beat bacon wrapped duck.goose on a stick guyz(or tooth picks)


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

snow said:


> Hard to beat bacon wrapped duck.goose on a stick guyz(or tooth picks)


Why don't you just save yourself the trouble. Throw the goose in the trash and fry the bacon. Can you even taste goose when it is marinated in soy sauce, stuffed with jalapenos and sour cream and wrapped in bacon? Heck, you could eat cardboard when it is prepped like that.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

they do all taste the same in my opinion, even coot! Snow that pic makes me hungry!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Its the cooks choice my friend,this is just one of the best and easy recipes I use,I also soak the chunks in coke as well,infact it turns out best to soak the meat over night in coke,but just a couple hours works in a pinch and helps draw the blood out and tenderizes the meat.

Late season birds roasted is a big hit on sunday's for football~

Jerky,sausage and smoking'em whole is also excellent.

All the above~ Its worth the effort.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

snow said:


> Its the cooks choice my friend,this is just one of the best and easy recipes I use,I also soak the chunks in coke as well,infact it turns out best to soak the meat over night in coke,but just a couple hours works in a pinch and helps draw the blood out and tenderizes the meat.
> 
> Late season birds roasted is a big hit on sunday's for football~
> 
> ...


i also use coke. it works very good.


----------

